# Lightning Strikes 44 Soldiers and Instructors at Army Ranger School



## TheSiatonist (Aug 13, 2015)

A speedy recovery to those that are still recuperating.
-------
Aug 13, 2015 | by Matthew Cox

Forty students and four Ranger instructors in the swamp phase of Ranger School were struck by lightning Wednesday afternoon.

All 44 were evacuated to a local hospital, but many were discharged, according to a press release from Fort Benning, Georgia, home of the Airborne and Ranger Training Brigade. Eleven soldiers remained hospitalized Thursday evening, according to a news report.

“At the time of the incident, they were conducting lightning-protection protocols when lightning struck nearby,” the release states.

This is the same class that includes two female candidates who are participating in the third and final phase of Ranger School at Camp Rudder at Eglin Air Force Base, Florida.

All of the lightning-strike victims were males. The group was in day seven of the 10-day training cycle during the so-called “swamp phase.”

"The Ranger students and instructors reacted and got everyone proper medical care quickly," Col. David Fivecoat, commander of the Airborne and Ranger Training Brigade, said in the release.

"Ranger students and instructors are tough; 31 students will return to training tonight and continue with increased medical monitoring as they try to earn their Ranger tab,” he added.

Source


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2015)

Cue the inevitable "God doesn't want a female Ranger" comments...

----

Heal up, Rangers.


----------



## digrar (Aug 14, 2015)

@Freefalling, you stole my.... thunder.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Cue the inevitable "God doesn't want a female Ranger" comments...
> 
> ----
> 
> Heal up, Rangers.




Agreed....  Odin and Thor do not like this at all.... but they missed the wimminz.  :wall::-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Too bad H R Clinton wasn't there on a fact finding mission at the time. She deserves a hit for her email usage alone.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Cue the inevitable "God doesn't want a female Ranger" comments...
> 
> ----
> 
> Heal up, Rangers.


Then why not hit the females with lightning?
I think god hit all the males who nailed a female during the course


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then why not hit the females with lightning?
> I think god hit all the males who nailed a female during the course



"Not even God can hit a 1-iron" - Lee Trevino

Maybe the Big Guy was afraid of another 20 hours of mandatory COO and SAPR training this month? "Kill 20 male trainees and no one bats an eye, kill one female Ranger student...."


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 15, 2015)

There were men in this Class?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> "Not even God can hit a 1-iron" - Lee Trevino
> 
> Maybe the Big Guy was afraid of another 20 hours of mandatory COO and SAPR training this month? "Kill 20 male trainees and no one bats an eye, kill one female Ranger student...."



Duffel Blog - The Almighty God answered prayers from... | Facebook


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm not shocked at all.


----------



## KShaft (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh man. I can just see it now... "You cherry bitch!" I got hit with lightning and I kept going!!!! Got out of my Regiment and go to "pussy" 82nd..... you queer bait homo!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Must have been an electrifying experience... Speedy recovery for those injured, one hell of a "no shit there I was" story to have.


----------

